# Phone boots into ROM but not Download or Recovery (d2vzw)



## ekoroski (Mar 7, 2013)

I've tried to search for a similar issue but none of the threads I found were able to really help me.

So I recently flashed Dirty Unicorns 3.6 to my d2vzw and decided the ROM wasn't for me and wanted to restore my backup.
Unfortunately I cannot access either my recovery or download mode to try and restore or just flash a new ROM. I've tried booting into recovery with the button combo, from a terminal, ROM toolbox, goo manager. nothing works. the Samsung screen comes up and then goes black and nothing happens and I have to do a battery pull. When I try and get into download mode I get to the vol up/down to accept I press up to move forward into download mode, the android logo loads up and it says "Downloading do not turn off target" at the bottom, and then the screen goes black and i have to do a battery pull again.

The strange thing is if i want to boot back into my Rom I have to attempt to boot into download mode first then do a battery pull and let it reboot and then it will boot into the ROM.

If anyone can help me figure this out I would really appreciate it.

Thank you


----------



## klquicksall (Nov 25, 2011)

ekoroski said:


> I've tried to search for a similar issue but none of the threads I found were able to really help me.
> 
> So I recently flashed Dirty Unicorns 3.6 to my d2vzw and decided the ROM wasn't for me and wanted to restore my backup.
> Unfortunately I cannot access either my recovery or download mode to try and restore or just flash a new ROM. I've tried booting into recovery with the button combo, from a terminal, ROM toolbox, goo manager. nothing works. the Samsung screen comes up and then goes black and nothing happens and I have to do a battery pull. When I try and get into download mode I get to the vol up/down to accept I press up to move forward into download mode, the android logo loads up and it says "Downloading do not turn off target" at the bottom, and then the screen goes black and i have to do a battery pull again.
> ...


well this seems odd but, I think it can be fixed. First I would try mobile odin. Check to see if its compatible with your phone. I think it is. Second if that doesn't work I would buy a JIG off of ebay or follow instructions on how to make one. The JIG forces your phone into download mode. Its worked for me since the GS2 to the GS4. It costs about 2 bucks or less. Do any of the ADB commands work for your phone? Make sure usb debugging is on.


----------



## ekoroski (Mar 7, 2013)

Ok i'm gonna try Mobile Odin but is there any guide online to walk me through this? I've used odin before but i'd rather be sure of what I'm doing here as to not completely mess my phone up

Thank you!


----------



## klquicksall (Nov 25, 2011)

Well mobile Odin is pretty simple to use. YouTube mobile Odin. Lots of stuff there. Its really nice if it supports your phone.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ekoroski (Mar 7, 2013)

Ok so Mobile odin doesnt work for me either, it goes to reboot the phone and I get the same black screen with no response so I had to do another battery pull. So I guess i'm going to have to buy a JIG and hope that works.

Thanks

**edit**
I'm only seeing Jigs for the I9300 I'd assume it would also work for my phone (I535) can anyone confirm this before I order one.

Thank you


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

What about using goo manager or ROM manager to boot into recovery or using terminal with Adb reboot recovery

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ekoroski (Mar 7, 2013)

coldconfession13 said:


> What about using goo manager or ROM manager to boot into recovery or using terminal with Adb reboot recovery
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


I'm trying the ADB reboot recovery, I just installed the latest toolkit. does it make a difference that I am running a 4.2.2 rom when the latest support is for 4.2.1? because the toolkit recognizes my phone but in command prompt it still shows that my phone is offline when i run adb devices? I was able to reboot from the toolkit itself but I got the same result of just a black screen and no response. I'm hoping that using the command prompt might give me a different result but I'm not sure if thats the case.

Thank you,

**edit, I've already tried both goo manager and rom manager to boot into recovery and neither of those have worked.


----------



## klquicksall (Nov 25, 2011)

ekoroski said:


> Ok so Mobile odin doesnt work for me either, it goes to reboot the phone and I get the same black screen with no response so I had to do another battery pull. So I guess i'm going to have to buy a JIG and hope that works.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


The jig for the gs3 will work.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

A jig is a cheap and essential tool to have around when you mod non-Nexus Samsung devices. They can be bought for a few dollars and are the same regardless of Samsung model as long as the USB port is the right one (micro vs mini). Simply power off and then insert the jig and it will immediately boot to download mode.

That said, it sounds like your recovery partition got wiped or corrupted, so reflashing the recovery should resolve that.


----------



## klquicksall (Nov 25, 2011)

abqnm said:


> A jig is a cheap and essential tool to have around when you mod non-Nexus Samsung devices. They can be bought for a few dollars and are the same regardless of Samsung model as long as the USB port is the right one (micro vs mini). Simply power off and then insert the jig and it will immediately boot to download mode.
> 
> That said, it sounds like your recovery partition got wiped or corrupted, so reflashing the recovery should resolve that.


He can also flash it manually in fastboot

Fastboot flash recovery recovery.img (name of recovery here.

This will work if your PC will recognize it for adb use.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ekoroski (Mar 7, 2013)

klquicksall said:


> He can also flash it manually in fastboot
> 
> Fastboot flash recovery recovery.img (name of recovery here.
> 
> ...


When I use adb my phone is recognized the only issue is that it says its offline every fix i've looked for wont get it to change. I think i said it earlier I'm not sure if it has anything to do with the fact that i'm running a 4.2.2 rom and when I select my model in adb the latest it has is 4.2.1?


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

ekoroski said:


> When I use adb my phone is recognized the only issue is that it says its offline every fix i've looked for wont get it to change. I think i said it earlier I'm not sure if it has anything to do with the fact that i'm running a 4.2.2 rom and when I select my model in adb the latest it has is 4.2.1?


When you plug into the computer on 4.2+ it will ask you to authorize that computer to use for debugging. No real rhyme or reason to what gets the pop up to show, but once you catch it, your device will be online for adb. Fought that all weekend on my gnex.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using RootzWiki


----------



## klquicksall (Nov 25, 2011)

ekoroski said:


> When I use adb my phone is recognized the only issue is that it says its offline every fix i've looked for wont get it to change. I think i said it earlier I'm not sure if it has anything to do with the fact that i'm running a 4.2.2 rom and when I select my model in adb the latest it has is 4.2.1?


If your getting offline update your drivers. A easy way to get the right drivers is to install the android sdk

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ekoroski (Mar 7, 2013)

well I dont know how it happened but somehow i managed to get into recovery and restore my backup so were back up and running!

Thanks for all the help, I may not have been able to fix it but I sure as hell learned a ton.


----------



## klquicksall (Nov 25, 2011)

ekoroski said:


> well I dont know how it happened but somehow i managed to get into recovery and restore my backup so were back up and running!
> 
> Thanks for all the help, I may not have been able to fix it but I sure as hell learned a ton.


Good to hear. I'm glad you got your phone working.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------

